# Question, those of you w/ hundreds or more albums on flac



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Those of you with tons of albums at lossless. Are you actually buying the cd's and burning them, or is there a service out there that's selling these? Give me a hint...

Josh


----------



## Volpe Mar (Oct 10, 2014)

I personally purchased a lot of my cds; new or used. I use dBpoweramp to rip the disc, lossless, to two different locations (one being a backup), because I'm crazy.

With used CDs you do run the risk of errors, but I don't sweat it; most of the time I do not have any problems. dBpoweramp features "AccurateRip", but I cant tell you how or what exactly it does.

I will admit, I have several albums from simply borrowing/ripping disc from friends years back when I lived in various military barracks... no internet so you could actually find people with physical CDs :laugh:


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I mirror Volpe Mar pretty closely. I still buy all of my music in CD format, I use dbpoweramp to rip, and save a flac version to archive and mp3 to itunes. Then if I have an album that I listen to regularly, or one that was recorder really well, I convert the flac file to apple lossless and it goes on the ipod instead of the mp3. 

You can get great music for cheap on CD, between local record shops and the internet I can find everything that I want for cheap.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Those of you with tons of albums at lossless. Are you actually buying the cd's and burning them, or is there a service out there that's selling these? Give me a hint...
> 
> Josh


Looking for anything in particular? I have over 1800 CD's, all ripped to lossless. If I have it, I can send you a dropbox link.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> Looking for anything in particular? I have over 1800 CD's, all ripped to lossless. If I have it, I can send you a dropbox link.


What kind of music? Been trying to expand my flac collection. But honestly most of the music I listen to is probably unheard of for most members here lol.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I can send you an Excel list, but I have a feeling it'll be a little too mainstream for your tastes. I have lots of classic rock, prog, 80's metal, and very little hiphop, electonica, industrial et al. I have spent quite a bit of time tracking down "audiophile" recordings on CD, so I have a lot of OOPS, Mofi/DCC, imports, etc. Not that you can't find that stuff at download/torrent sites, but mine are legit rips.


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Those of you with tons of albums at lossless. Are you actually buying the cd's and burning them, or is there a service out there that's selling these? Give me a hint...
> 
> Josh


Some CDs and a software to download off the internet


----------



## womble (Oct 26, 2012)

Volpe Mar said:


> With used CDs you do run the risk of errors, but I don't sweat it; most of the time I do not have any problems. dBpoweramp features "AccurateRip", but I cant tell you how or what exactly it does.


I spent $20 on a Skip Dr cd scratch remover - it's revived a heap of used CD's I bought where there's 1 track (usually the last) which won't rip and throws an error.

I use EAC for ripping - and like another poster, keep a FLAC and an ALAC copy of the file in lossless, as my wife uses an iPod in her car. The house and my car all use FLAC, ripped from CD's.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Didn't realize anyone actually responded. Thanks!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> Looking for anything in particular? I have over 1800 CD's, all ripped to lossless. If I have it, I can send you a dropbox link.





ISTundra said:


> I can send you an Excel list...


These are the parts that got my attention. I'd be interested in seeing that list


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

ISTundra said:


> Looking for anything in particular? I have over 1800 CD's, all ripped to lossless. If I have it, I can send you a dropbox link.


Can you please send me your Dropbox link. Will highly appreciate that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Is tundra I would love a list of what you have that you would share also.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## drowssap (Oct 23, 2013)

OH...OH..YES...me too please!!!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Is Tundra I'd love to have what your willing to share as well.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Josh, I also have about 420 albums ripped in AAC Lossless from the original CDs. Nothing is downloaded. I am in the process of migrating over to an iPad mini for source, and will be getting rid of my 160GB iPod classic which has all the music on it as well, if you're in need of an iPod.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> I can send you an Excel list, but I have a feeling it'll be a little too mainstream for your tastes. I have lots of classic rock, prog, 80's metal, and very little hiphop, electonica, industrial et al. I have spent quite a bit of time tracking down "audiophile" recordings on CD, so I have a lot of OOPS, Mofi/DCC, imports, etc. Not that you can't find that stuff at download/torrent sites, but mine are legit rips.


There is a reason I always try to take my laptop with me to shows. Someone is always going to have some cool demo music that I've never heard. I've traded plenty of music with other competitors at shows. The only time it sucks is if there is no meta data on the disc tracks (or internet connection), so I'm left with guessing or researching the tracks or disc. I've got 8 custom burned cd's that I'm researching now trying to build the track list and associate the meta data to the ripped tracks. I'm just a bit OCD about that.

I'm also one of the less than 20% who still buy the physical cd. I also rip my cd's as lossless, but I let my auto-backup create the backup copy. 

Like you, I have a lot of mainstream stuff, and spend a lot of time searching down SQ/Audiophile recordings. Unlike you, I don't have all of the almost 3000 cd's I have ripped. I bet I have less than half ripped. I need bigger hard drives now. :laugh:

I wouldn't mind seeing that spreadsheet myself.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

6APPEAL said:


> There is a reason I always try to take my laptop with me to shows. Someone is always going to have some cool demo music that I've never heard. I've traded plenty of music with other competitors at shows. The only time it sucks is if there is no meta data on the disc tracks (or internet connection), so I'm left with guessing or researching the tracks or disc. I've got 8 custom burned cd's that I'm researching now trying to build the track list and associate the meta data to the ripped tracks. I'm just a bit OCD about that.


To find the album/artist/track information for an unknown (to me) track, I'll use the Shazam or SoundHound apps in my smartphone. One of these is usually successful about 95% of the time. SoundHound usually has better results IME.

I'm another one that buys the physical CD/DVD/DVD-A/SACD/Blu-Ray disc and then will rip it to a lossless file format, unless it's something that isn't available on disc, then I'll download it. If I've purchased the disc, I'll usually resell it after it's ripped, unless it is one that is hard to find.


----------



## MADXF (Jun 30, 2010)

Very interested in that rip list also.
Sounds like we have similar taste in music and recording quality


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

MADXF said:


> Very interested in that rip list also.
> Sounds like we have similar taste in music and recording quality


IS Tundra if said list is still available I would love to see a copy of it too  I can put together a list of all mine also! I have been working lately on compiling a lot of older vinyl to FLAC rips (OK maybe not my rips  ) of older audiophile type voices like BB King, Benny goodman, Billie Holiday, Dizzy Gillespie, Ella Fitzgerald, Etta James, Ol' blue Eyes, Hank Sr, Johnny Cash, Jim Croche, Louis Armstrong and a total of 1.7tb mix of FLAC and MPs there are some dupes in there that I am trying to clean up (some are dupes of MP3 and Flac of the same albums this was by design because the Fiancee's car doesnt play FLAC) covering anything form todays top 40 back to some earlier recording blues recording from the early 1920 or 30s, quite a bit of 80's and 90's, some metal, musicals, classical and a bit of everything else LOL


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

MIssed this thread....not sure if IsTundra is actively "sharing", but I Can vouch for the choices and caliber of his music from the discs he has been kind enough to grant me.



If you're ever on here, thank you again Sir!


----------

